# My SIG Family.....



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

My newest in .45ACP


My 9mm 


My HD workhorse in .40


Lateck,


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice, I need a few more Sigs myself


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice. :smt023


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice, SIG makes some great guns. i had a 239 in .357 that was a rock solid piece and ran like a sewing machine. Had an awful Mosquito though. I would like to see their little SA .380 in your family. Reminds me of the old Colt Mustangs.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I added another. 
P239-357-SAS2B


I'll have to think about the .380 :smt083

Lateck,


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

This is my first and only Sig, but won't be my last'http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j363/_playthebest/walther/gadsen018.jpg


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Love your P229 in 9mm

Your 226 in .40 is my 2nd fav...


Nice Collection all great firearms


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lateck said:


> My newest in .45ACP
> 
> 
> My 9mm
> ...


nice collection


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice set of sigs,..:smt1099 :smt180


----------



## tropicolonel99 (Jul 13, 2011)

*HELLO ALL,*I've not Posted for awhile so a look at my two favorite Sons.







THEY ATTEND PRIVATE SCHOOL!

SIG Mosquito threaded barrel
SIG P226 (9MM)threaded barrel also

Sincerely,The Trop.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

a nice family


----------

